# What Kind of 2ch?



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

So what format are you listening to? CD DVD-A SACD? all of the above? 

I have some DVD-A, and like them, but I find it hard to get any that I am interested in. So mostly CDs in my house.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

90% CD
9% Good old fashioned vinyl
1% MP3 ripped using Lame VBR


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Mostly Sirius Satelite, then CD's and good old Vinyl.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

320kbps AAC Via Ipod (use the USB to PC)
CD
HDCD (need a new player but haven't bothered since my HK FL8380 died)
SACD

~Bob


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I use mostly CD's, for my digital driven listening I use .Wav files


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

50% - CD/SACD
45% - MP3/WAV
5% - Vinyl, DVD-A

If I had a better turntable & cartridge I would probably listen to Vinyl more often but that is way down my priority list. Like KingKip, I have a few DVD-A’s that I really enjoy (Blue Man Group, The Latin Jazz Trio, etc.) but the selection is thin compared to the huge number of CD titles that are available.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

CD, SACD, DVD-
Ocassional iPod and Vinyl

On Vintage Tube gear C22/MC240 and/or Outlaw 990/7125 SS


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

CD's currently using just during work via a tuner and dvd player. Have to unpack my system yet, recently moved.


----------

